# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Sopravvenienze attive da Debiti V/fornitori

## maurone

Svolgendo la mia attività di praticantato mi sono imbattuto in questo caso:  
L'Agenzia delle Entrate ha riconosciuto di pari importo il valore di alcuni debiti V/fornitori dell'Azienda ALFA, dal 01/01/X al 31/12/X.
In questo lasso di tempo, non ci sono state contestazioni, nè bolle di reso, nè tantomeno sono intercorsi 10 anni (che avrebbero fatto scattare la prescrizione), vorrei chiedere: 
- come contestare l'imputazione fatta dall'Agenzia di questi debiti a SOPRAVVENIENZE ATTIVE? 
- Ci sono delle sentenze a riguardo? O articoli di riviste specializzate? 
Cordiali saluti. 
Mauro Mastrilli

----------


## fabrizio

Ma quali motivazioni hanno inserito nell'avviso di accertamento/pvc?

----------


## maurone

"Poichè la Società non ha dato dimostrazione dell'esistenza di tali Fornitori, è ragionevole ritenere questi come inesistenti, e quindi ricondurre a SOPRAVVENIENZE ATTIVE, ai sensi dell'art. 88 del TUIR/comma 1."

----------


## fabrizio

Ma si tratta effettivamente di fornitori ancora in attività? In caso contrario non vedrei grossi margini di manovra...

----------


## maurone

Si sono in attività.

----------


## fabrizio

Ma quindi avete ricevuto il pvc o si tratta già di avviso di accertamento? In ogni caso l'unico modo per risolvere la questione sarebbe farsi rilasciare una dichiarazione da parte dei fornitori che attesti l'entità del debito possibilmente corredato da una stampa del mastrino contabile. In questo caso la prova dell'esistenza sarebbe certa, in caso contrario il venir meno di una passività genera una sopravvenienza attiva tassata senza ombra di dubbi...

----------


## maurone

Al momenti ci troviamo nella fase di giudizio verbale: ancora non si è ricevuto nè il pvc nè l'accertamento. 
Mi conferma quindi che l'unico modo per evitare la tassazione sarebbe dimostrare l'esistenza di suddetti Fornitori? 
Cordiali saluti. 
Mauro Mastrilli

----------


## fabrizio

Se ancora non è stato chiuso il pvc suggerisco allora di procurare tale documentazione contattando i fornitori interessati e fare inserire tali atti e dichiarazioni possibilmente nel verbale giornaliero di verifica o quantomeno nelle annotazioni in calce al pvc. Comunque anche dopo la notifica del pvc ci sono 60 giorni di tempo per eventuali memorie difensive in occasione delle quali potrete fornire tutte le prove a vostro favore. Se riuscite ad ottenerle mi sentirei abbastanza fiducioso dato che non viene contestata l'inerenza dei costi ma solo la presunta inesistenza dei debiti...

----------

